# Topics > AI in car and transport > Rail transport, railway, railroad >  Autonomous tram, Russia

## Airicist

Contributors:

PC Transport Systems

Cognitive Technologies

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous tram to start closed testing ahead of Moscow street debut"

by Paul Ridden
February 12, 2019

----------

